# mod_ssl + mod_auth_external



## leclairg (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a running httpd server installed using the following packages on a FreeBSD 7.2 i386 box.
- mod_auth_external-2.1.19_1
- apache-1.3.41_1

I want to install mod_ssl, but I am running into dependency issues.
There is no mod_ssl package, only an apache+mod_ssl integrated package. As mod_auth_external-2.1.19_1 requires apache-1.3.41_1, I am stuck in a situation where I have to choose between mod_auth_external or mod_ssl.

Is it safe to force the installation of mod_auth_external if I install apache+mod_ssl-1.3.41+2.8.31_1?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2009)

Remove the 'old' apache port, install the apache-ssl port and fix your dependencies. Or do everything in one go with portmaster:

`# portmaster -o www/apache13-mod_ssl apache-1.3.41_1`


----------



## leclairg (Nov 23, 2009)

OK thanks for the follow up.

I ended up removing everything. I installed Apache 2.2, mod_authnz_external and mod_authz_unixgroup.


----------

